# 11/03/64 stingray frame For sale



## Brutuskend (Mar 11, 2019)

Needs paint. I have cranks and chain ring as well. Probably a few other thing to. I know I have bars around someplace.The frame has a piece broken out on the back side of the seat stay bridge. Doesn't effect it's integrity. I will post pics if this get's any action. $175. OBO


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 11, 2019)

OOPS sorry mods.
Posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2019)

I think you will get more action if you post the pics first.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 13, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/stingray.220413/#lg=attachment963473&slide=0
https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/stingray.220413/#lg=attachment963474&slide=0
https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/stingray.220413/#lg=attachment963475&slide=0
https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/stingray.220413/#lg=attachment963476&slide=0
https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/stingray.220413/#lg=attachment963477&slide=0

Pics
Now $150.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 14, 2019)

Cranks to go with the frame.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 15, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> OOPS sorry mods.
> Posted this in the wrong place.




Still can't see pics of frame ?


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 15, 2019)

i'll fix that tomorrow.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 16, 2019)

PICS


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 24, 2019)

Now 125.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 25, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Now 125.




I think you posted in the wrong place , should be in the for sale thread , for better exposure.


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 21, 2019)

Can't make out serial number


----------



## Brutuskend (May 6, 2019)

ratdaddy said:


> Can't make out serial number



L479585


----------



## Brutuskend (May 15, 2019)

sold


----------

